# My Build



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

I decided to share my build so you guys can give me ideas as I go along. I am building a 110 gallon tank and it will be an sps dominated tank. I have not had a tank for 3 years and I have been thinking of starting again and I did. I have ordered a tank from Miracles and they are killing me with the long wait. I should get it by August 15 (2 months wait). In the meantime, I decided to have my stand built. Here is a picture. It is almost done and we will paint it glossy white.

Dang it. I realized I cannot just attach a pic. Let me figure out how to upload pics first. Can anyone help lol.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

welcome back!!! if you like sps we are the one to talk to typezero and i both run an sps dominant tank.


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

For sure. Will need a lot of those corals.


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is my stand. It is almost finished. We will paint it white once done. It is sized 48" x 24". My tank will be coming in two weeks time.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good, just keep posting pictures


----------

